# Found this "2 years later".



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Nothing like Epoxy. I have some West System I used to make my hovercraft in 1988 and it is still just as good as it was then!

Cheers, Jim


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks for sharing a real world test. What are the two materials being bonded. Wood and __?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

great tip ill have to try that stuff.thanks andy.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> Thanks for sharing a real world test. What are the two materials being bonded. Wood and __?
> 
> - swirt


Well in this case it's a plastic laminate but in the pen turning world it could be metal to wood or plastic to aluminum or even plastic to plastic. It's the ability to have an adhesive for segmenting that I can trust. Somebody mentioned JB 5 min clear. Might give that a try.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> No, *I m tired* and not going to reorient the picture. That is all.
> - Andybb


Hmmm… to think, *I tried*, and people wonder why I get pissed off with *sideways pictures*... guess I have an unforgivable *selfish* attitude!


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

"I'm *tired*", not I tried. A tube of glue is different than an upside-down table.


----------

